
Long-awaited mathematics proof could help scan Earth's innards - elviking
http://www.nature.com/news/long-awaited-mathematics-proof-could-help-scan-earth-s-innards-1.21439
======
llccbb
I saw a talk by Maarten de Hoop, who is one of the seismologists interviewed
in this article. The talk centered around designing the structure of __huge__
matrices to help solve immense systems of equations that were constantly being
mutated with more input data. Most of it went over my head, as it was a talk
also given to the mathematics department, but I was astonished at the
ingenuity of the computational seismology community. They were designing and
manipulating matrices into complex fractal forms that made these unbelievably
complex reduction operations fairly simple and mathematically favorable.

